
Lightweight C library to parse NMEA 0183 sentences - XtalBlue
https://github.com/jacketizer/libnmea
======
XtalBlue
I have written a C library for parsing NMEA 0183 sentences in Linux. It uses a
modular design where it loads each parser module as a dynamic library. Please
tell me what you think. Contributions are more than welcome.

